# Baby Dwarf Hamsters



## AnimalLoversWeb (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is an update of my baby dwarf hamsters who are now about 5 weeks old, the fawnies have a habit of piling on top of a poorl little grey one!


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaw they look so cute.............


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aaawwwwwwwww they are so cute


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww these are beautiful, i want one 

Paula


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Jamcon (Jan 30, 2008)

Awwwww!! How cute???!!!! Never had a hamster before, but the little 'un at the bottom, sweet!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

there gorgeous,,,,,so sweet,, i would love one,,or two,,,hee hee hee


----------



## AnimalLoversWeb (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. This lot are a particularly handsome litter. They have fluffier coats than usual for some reason, which makes them almost irresistible


----------



## sunny walker 98 (Feb 19, 2008)

hi they are so cute and sweet i could just hug them for ever
love leannexx


----------



## AnimalLoversWeb (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh, thanks so much Leanne that is really nice, I'm glad you like them.


----------

